# Some HDR Scene's of Cebu



## mikelmartin (Jan 25, 2011)

The sun has not shined for the last couple of days. So this set were shot under gloomy and gray skies.







Edited ... Thanks to the advice of Provo.


----------



## Provo (Jan 25, 2011)

You have a dust spot all 3 of these images appear flat like a standard image.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 25, 2011)

Provo said:


> You have a dust spot all 3 of these images appear flat like a standard image.




Thanks... Will try and do better next time. 

Oh.. Thank for spotting my dust spots will try and clean my sensor today


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 25, 2011)

Omg... When looked at it at my monitor it looked fine. Then when I viewed it on my iPad it's totally wrong. Oh man!


----------



## Provo (Jan 26, 2011)

mikelmartin said:


> Omg... When looked at it at my monitor it looked fine. Then when I viewed it on my iPad it's totally wrong. Oh man!



Just use the spot healing brush to clear out your dust spots in photoshop


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 26, 2011)

Provo said:


> mikelmartin said:
> 
> 
> > Omg... When looked at it at my monitor it looked fine. Then when I viewed it on my iPad it's totally wrong. Oh man!
> ...



Thanks for the tip again..


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 28, 2011)

Added new images


----------



## Provo (Jan 29, 2011)

The first two images have too much yellow tone in them use the hue/saturation adjustment in photoshop and bring the yellow down by 10% at least

Also a few more underexposed shot's would've recovered the sky since it's blown out and the details are lost. When processing your images take your time in photomatix sometimes when you think you are done look away from your shot for 2 minutes or so and then come back to it let your eyes re-adjust often you will notice little areas to correct if not then you did the best you could. I practice this alot sometimes I say ok I like the image but then I look away and come back and say ok I have a little too much saturation.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 29, 2011)

Provo said:


> The first two images have too much yellow tone in them use the hue/saturation adjustment in photoshop and bring the yellow down by 10% at least
> 
> Also a few more underexposed shot's would've recovered the sky since it's blown out and the details are lost. When processing your images take your time in photomatix sometimes when you think you are done look away from your shot for 2 minutes or so and then come back to it let your eyes re-adjust often you will notice little areas to correct if not then you did the best you could. I practice this alot sometimes I say ok I like the image but then I look away and come back and say ok I have a little too much saturation.



Hi I edited it a bit.. How does it look now? Hehehe . Yep I'll try shooting with more underexposed shot's.. Thanks Provo!


----------



## Provo (Jan 29, 2011)

the re-edit of the 1st looks a bit better keep on working & learn as much as you can you will bump up your game in time.


----------



## vitaminj08 (Jan 29, 2011)

Idk what you used, but the best HDR program I've used is photomatrix.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 30, 2011)

Provo said:


> the re-edit of the 1st looks a bit better keep on working & learn as much as you can you will bump up your game in time.



Thank you so much provo.. and I will certainly put your tips into use.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 30, 2011)

vitaminj08 said:


> Idk what you used, but the best HDR program I've used is photomatrix.



Hi.. Yes I heard photomatrix is the best HDR Program. Right now I am experimenting with photoshop HDR Merge. 

Thanks,
Mikel


----------



## Provo (Jan 31, 2011)

mikelmartin said:


> vitaminj08 said:
> 
> 
> > Idk what you used, but the best HDR program I've used is photomatrix.
> ...



Ahh Good ol Photoshop MikelMartin make sure you swing by Jason's website he has tutorials that will help you out 

There's a Photoshop Cs5 hdr merge feature worth checking out for you.
Also try out different software some offer trials such as Dynamic Photo HDR 5 and photomatix and nik hdr efex

- JHPVideoTutorials - Free Photography Tutorials


----------

